# Cpt 57522 in office?



## Onelm (Jun 16, 2010)

IS THERE A A FACILTY FEE CODE I NEED WHEN USING THIS CPT IN AN OBGYN OFFICE INSTEAD OF IN THE HOSPITAL? ANY ADDITIONAL INFORMATION REGARDING BILLING THIS CPT 57522 IN A OFFICE CAN REALLY HELP ME? THANK YOU


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Jun 16, 2010)

if the procedure was performed in the providers office you would use place of service code 11 on line item 24B of the hcfa 1500 claim form which lets the ins company know that services where done in the office.  If you are billing facility charges ie: ambulatory surgical centers then you would be billing out on a UB claim form which I am not familiar with.


----------



## Onelm (Jul 21, 2010)

thank you


----------

